
Ask HN: What's a good coffee pot for implementing the 418 protocol? - Kluny
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tools.ietf.org&#x2F;html&#x2F;rfc2324<p>My office coffee pot is almost 200 feet away from me and I&#x27;d like to be able to check the coffee status without walking over there. What&#x27;s a good coffee maker to use?<p>I&#x27;m thinking one that has a weight sensor in the hot plate that can report the fullness of the pot, or a timer that tells how long it&#x27;s been since the last brew, and an ethernet or wifi connection. Nothing too complicated, if possible. I don&#x27;t actually know anything about http or networking other than a couple of vocabulary words.
======
joezydeco
Sounds like history repeating itself. Try a webcam.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot)

------
throwaway_ghj
reduce the problem as much as possible... use a single serve espresso machine.
Volume remaining and freshness aren't really a problem in that context.

The best kind of code is the kind that doesn't get written.

